
How the Black Death changed art - diodorus
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2020/jun/06/black-death-plague-pandemic-art-imagination-hisham-matar
======
rmrfstar
People might find this Durer talk interesting [1].

Apparently Durer made a still-unresolved conjecture about polyhedra.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Gw_SgnlSdk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Gw_SgnlSdk)

~~~
acqq
Note: The article is neither about Dürer nor about the same times, and even
less about polyhedra:

The article is about 1348 Black Death effect on Siena, Italy.

"The speed of the Black Death was so staggering that in just over a year it
had conquered the known medieval world, reducing the population of each
country by an average of 45%." (the author should have just said "halving the
population of each country").

"The Sienese, like their medieval European Christian counterparts, suffered
under the conviction that all diseases came from God. They took the Black
Death as proof of their guilt."

"The church encouraged such supernatural explanations. Many priests refused to
bless the infected on the grounds that they were receiving God’s punishment.
Most of the believers devoted themselves to prayer and penitential practices,
repairing churches and setting up religious houses. The papacy became more
powerful. Ideas and the very structure of people’s values shifted."

Dürer lived 1471 - 1528, more than century later, and, AFAIK never in Siena.

